# [SOLVED] No broadband or WiFi

## J.I.N.X.

I'm fairly sure that I have all the wright dreivers, but there was something else I needed to get the broadband working... But I can't remember what it was. Here's the modules the install disk lodes:

http://i.imgur.com/qjmIVlTh.jpg

Also, I never did get the WiFi working so please let me know if you know how to fix that.

Thanks.Last edited by J.I.N.X. on Wed Nov 20, 2013 3:39 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## DONAHUE

 *Quote:*   

> modprobe r8169
> 
> ifconfig -a
> 
> lspci -nnk | grep -i -A3 realtek

 

first command should install the module you need

second command shows the name of the ethernet interface

third command will identify the NIC by pciid and tell if drivers/modules are assigned 

presume you are using the minimal install cd? if so you must have an unprotected  or WEP protected access point to connect wireless to, minimal cd does not provide firmware or wpa_supplicant

your wireless should use ath5k driver

Using a system rescue cd instead of the minimal install cd is an easy solution

----------

## J.I.N.X.

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   modprobe r8169
> 
> ifconfig -a
> 
> lspci -nnk | grep -i -A3 realtek 
> ...

 

If only I had a second comp is make the disk... But all I have is the one... My mom has a MacBook... But I just don't get the UI... Oh well, install disk it is. I'll let you know if it works... You may just be the most helpful person I've ever know.

----------

## J.I.N.X.

Update: OK I did all that, but nothing happened... Any ideas?

----------

## DONAHUE

what was the output for each command?

----------

## J.I.N.X.

http://i.imgur.com/ccTsGzTh.jpg

Sorry I'm so bad at this.

----------

## DONAHUE

you should be connected via ethernet

the first response to ifconfig -a, which I can't read, perhaps en5ps0, is the interface name for your ethernet nic

you may be expecting your ethernet interface to be named eth0, that used to be correct, but now udev changes the interface names. 

wlp450 has replaced wlan0 as your wireless interface name

run 

```
ifconfig
```

 is en5ps0 (or something like it) in the output?

run 

```
ping -c2 192.168.1.1
```

 if the response includes  *Quote:*   

> 2 packets transmitted, 2 received, 0% packet loss,

  you are connected to the local router (This assumes the router IP is 192.168.1.1)

run 

```
ping -c2 8.8.8.8
```

 if the response includes  *Quote:*   

> 2 packets transmitted, 2 received, 0% packet loss,

  you are connected to the internet

run 

```
ping -c2 google.com
```

 if the response includes  *Quote:*   

> 2 packets transmitted, 2 received, 0% packet loss,

  you are connected to the internet and have DNS

----------

## J.I.N.X.

I've tried that. I have the wright drivers. But they fail to lode. There's a message but it gos to fast to photograph.

----------

## DONAHUE

substitute the correct value for en5ps0 and run 

```
dmesg | grep -i r8169

dmesg | grep -i en5ps0
```

 what does it say??

----------

## J.I.N.X.

http://i.imgur.com/erGEjMth.jpg

----------

## DONAHUE

the picture you posted says the driver r8169 loaded and link is connected.

possible confusion:

are you in fact having trouble with the minimal install cd booted connecting wired?

or 

the minimal install cd works fine, but you have an installed gentoo system that is having problems connecting wired?

----------

## J.I.N.X.

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

> the picture you posted says the driver r8169 loaded and link is connected.
> 
> possible confusion:
> 
> are you in fact having trouble with the minimal install cd booted connecting wired?
> ...

 

The second.

I thought there was a miscommunication.

----------

## DONAHUE

are you intending to use gentoo network scripts or wicd or networkmanager or ???

boot the gentoo system. run 

```
grep -i r8169 /usr/src/linux/.config
```

 is CONFIG_R8169 listed? If not, mount the boot partition if not mounted already 

```
cd /usr/src/linux;make menuconfig
```

 configure the kernel to include  *Quote:*   

> Device Drivers  --->
> 
> [*] Network device support  --->
> 
> [*]   Ethernet driver support  --->
> ...

  

```
make all
```

, if the kernel name is changed edit grub.conf to match, reboot

With a kernel containing the module r8169:

```
ifconfig -a
```

 is en5ps0 listed? if yes 

```
ifconfig
```

is en5ps0 listed? if yes, 

```
ping -c2 192.168.1.1
```

 if successful 

```
ping -c2 8.8.8.8
```

 if successful 

```
ping -c2 google.com
```

let me know what works and what fails

----------

## J.I.N.X.

http://i.imgur.com/haBXN5zh.jpg

Was I supposed to do it from the install disk?

----------

## J.I.N.X.

OK... It seems I have the wrong drivers for ext4, (I'll fix that when I get home tomorrow.) but this is what I got:

http://i.imgur.com/1lBXCOCh.jpg

----------

## DONAHUE

better, I could read that one.

although the r8169 driver is builtin in the kernel config you grepped, the results of ifconfig tell us that the kernel you booted is not using r8169.

----------

## J.I.N.X.

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

> better, I could read that one.
> 
> although the r8169 driver is builtin in the kernel config you grepped, the results of ifconfig tell us that the kernel you booted is not using r8169.

 

I think the problem it mounts as read only. Any ideas?

I used ext4 for boot and /.

----------

## DONAHUE

boot the cd, mount the gentoo partitions, enter the chroot, nominally: 

```
mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/gentoo

mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/gentoo/boot

cp -L /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/gentoo/etc/

mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc

mount --rbind /sys /mnt/gentoo/sys

mount --rbind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev

chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

source /etc/profile

export PS1="(chroot) $PS1"
```

 then 

```
emerge wgetpaste pciutils usbutils

wgetpaste /usr/src/linux/.config

wgetpaste /proc/cpuinfo

eselect kernel list | wgetpaste

lspci -nnk | wgetpaste

lsusb | wgetpaste

ls -l /boot | wgetpaste

ls -l /boot/grub/grub.conf | wgetpaste 
```

  post the url's returned; graceful exit:

```
exit

cd

umount -l /mnt/gentoo/dev{/shm,/pts,}

umount -l /mnt/gentoo{/boot,/proc,}

reboot
```

 reboot the gentoo install, run 

```
mount -o remount,rw /
```

 did a read write remount occur?

----------

## J.I.N.X.

http://bpaste.net/show/150938

http://bpaste.net/show/150939

http://bpaste.net/show/150940

http://bpaste.net/show/150943

(This one got error code -12)

http://bpaste.net/show/150945

http://bpaste.net/show/150946

http://bpaste.net/show/150947

Nope, still write protected.

----------

## DONAHUE

boot cd, mount the gentoo partitions, enter the chroot, as before; then:

```
cd /usr/src/linux

make clean

make mrproper

wget -O /usr/src/linux/.config http://bpaste.net/raw/151005/

make menuconfig
```

 then look around, change something, change it back, exit menuconfig saving the configuration and recompile the kernel. 

```
wgetpaste /etc/fstab

wgetpaste /boot/grub/grub.cfg 

ls -l /etc/init.d/net.* | wgetpaste

wgetpaste /etc/conf.d/net

rc-update show | wgetpaste

emerge wireless-tools iw wpa_supplicant
```

 post url's

----------

## J.I.N.X.

http://bpaste.net/show/151017

http://bpaste.net/show/151018

http://bpaste.net/show/151019

http://bpaste.net/show/151020

http://bpaste.net/show/151021

----------

## DONAHUE

from the chroot:

```
emerge dhcpcd
```

use only one of these choices, they don't play well together

if you want to use gentoo net scripts, my favorite: 

```
cd /etc/init.d

ln -s net.lo net.en5ps0

rc-update add net.en5ps0 default

ln -s net.lo net.wlp4s0

rc-update add net.wlp4s0 default
```

if you want to use networkmanager: 

```
emerge networkmanager

rc-update add NetworkManager default
```

if you want to use wicd: 

```
emerge wicd 

rc-update add NetworkManager default
```

 graceful exit and reboot to gentoo install, login as root, check that / is mounted read/write, 

```
ifconfig -a
```

 interfaces?  

```
ifconfig 
```

 interfaces? 

```
ping -c2 192.168.1
```

 work? 

```
ping -c2 8.8.8.8
```

 work? 

```
ping -c2 google.com
```

 work?

----------

## J.I.N.X.

Hu... It's still write protected... But looking at it with PartedMagic it would seem that the partisan its self is the problem.

----------

## DONAHUE

partisan = partition? what are you seeing from parted magic?

boot the cd and run 

```
 fsck /dev/sda1

fsck /dev/sda3
```

----------

## J.I.N.X.

http://i.imgur.com/sXBP1XB.png

It would seem that I was wrong... The partition was locked because that part was mounted.

----------

## DONAHUE

boot the gentoo install 

```
mount
```

 should yield  *Quote:*   

> rootfs on / type rootfs (rw)

  along with a lot of other info - (rw) or (ro) ??

----------

## J.I.N.X.

rw... Odd... I wonder what I did wrong.

----------

## DONAHUE

back to: from the chroot:

```
emerge dhcpcd
```

use only one of these choices, they don't play well together

if you want to use gentoo net scripts, my favorite: 

```
cd /etc/init.d

ln -s net.lo net.en5ps0

rc-update add net.en5ps0 default

ln -s net.lo net.wlp4s0

rc-update add net.wlp4s0 default
```

if you want to use networkmanager: 

```
emerge networkmanager

rc-update add NetworkManager default
```

if you want to use wicd: 

```
emerge wicd 

rc-update add NetworkManager default
```

 graceful exit and reboot to gentoo install, login as root, check that / is mounted read/write, 

```
ifconfig -a
```

 interfaces?  

```
ifconfig 
```

 interfaces? 

```
ping -c2 192.168.1
```

 work? 

```
ping -c2 8.8.8.8
```

 work? 

```
ping -c2 google.com
```

 work?

----------

## J.I.N.X.

But... We did that... The network stuff is working... But the hard drive is write protected when I boot from the hard drive.

----------

## DONAHUE

boot the gentoo install on the hard drive run 

```
mount
```

 should yield  *Quote:*   

> rootfs on / type rootfs (rw)

  along with a lot of other info - (rw) or (ro) ??

----------

## J.I.N.X.

http://i.imgur.com/n6KmXOJh.jpg

I don't even...

----------

## DONAHUE

the / partition is mounted read write as it should be

BTW 

```
mount /dev/sda1 /boot
```

 before starting any attempt to make a new kernel, not the cause of current problems

----------

## J.I.N.X.

No... I think it is in read only.

http://i.imgur.com/YPQEn6ah.jpg

I don't know what all this is.

http://i.imgur.com/qZoGvTch.jpg

----------

## DONAHUE

The kernel should have been reconfigured and recompiled from the chroot per my post "Posted: Mon Nov 18, 2013 9:28 pm".  Was that attempted and did it succeed? If so, from the gentoo install on the hard drive run:

```
ifconfig -a
```

 interfaces?

```
ifconfig
```

 interfaces?

----------

## J.I.N.X.

No

```
mount -o remount,rw /
```

Didn't work. Remember?

----------

## DONAHUE

```
mount -o remount,rw /
```

 was supposed to have been run with the gentoo install on the hard drive booted

the kernel was supposed to be reconfigured and recompiled in the chroot

mount -o remount,rw / failing in the installed system does not necessarily predict a failure of make menuconfig in the chroot

----------

## J.I.N.X.

Oh, my bad... But it's 1:00AM here... I'll have to do it tomorrow.

----------

## DONAHUE

c ya

----------

## J.I.N.X.

OK, I'm back. Now, before we start let's just see what needs to be done so we don't get confused.

The WiFi seems to be working but it's hard to tell u till we finish.

The broadband isn't up.

The hard drive seems to be write protected, but only when I'm using the installed system.

----------

## DONAHUE

```
boot cd, mount the gentoo partitions, enter the chroot, nominally:

mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/gentoo 

mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/gentoo/boot 

cp -L /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/gentoo/etc/ 

mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc 

mount --rbind /sys /mnt/gentoo/sys 

mount --rbind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev 

chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash 

source /etc/profile 

export PS1="(chroot) $PS1"

cd /usr/src/linux

make clean

make mrproper

wget -O /usr/src/linux/.config http://bpaste.net/raw/151005/

make menuconfig
```

 then look around, change something, change it back, exit menuconfig saving the configuration and recompile the kernel. 

```
make all

emerge wireless-tools iw wpa_supplicant dhcpcd
```

use only one of the following choices for network management, they don't play well together

if you want to use gentoo net scripts, my favorite: 

```
cd /etc/init.d

ln -s net.lo net.en5ps0

rc-update add net.en5ps0 default

ln -s net.lo net.wlp4s0

rc-update add net.wlp4s0 default
```

if you want to use networkmanager: 

```
emerge networkmanager

rc-update add NetworkManager default
```

if you want to use wicd: 

```
emerge wicd 

rc-update add NetworkManager default
```

then

```
exit

cd

umount -l /mnt/gentoo/dev{/shm,/pts,}

umount -l /mnt/gentoo{/boot,/proc,}

reboot
```

reboot to gentoo install on the hard drive, login as root, check that / is mounted read/write 

```
mount
```

```
 

ifconfig -a
```

 interfaces?  

```
ifconfig 
```

 interfaces? 

```
ping -c2 192.168.1
```

 work? 

```
ping -c2 8.8.8.8
```

 work? 

```
ping -c2 google.com
```

 work?

----------

## J.I.N.X.

http://i.imgur.com/dI4uHMUh.jpg

Pinging says the network is unreachable and it still says I have read write permissions wen I use

```
mount
```

But then says it write protected when I try to do anything.

----------

## DONAHUE

boot the cd, mount the gentoo partitions, run 

```
mount
```

 verify an entry like " /dev/sda1 on /mnt/gentoo/boot type ext4 (rw,noatime,noauto) " exists, then 

```
ls -l /mnt/gentoo/boot | wgetpaste

ls -al /mnt/gentoo/usr/src/linux/ | wgetpaste

wgetpaste  /mnt/gentoo/usr/src/linux/.config

wgetpaste  /mnt/gentoo/var/log/dmesg

ls -l  /mnt/gentoo/etc/init.d | wgetpaste

wgetpaste  /mnt/gentoo/etc/portage/make.conf

```

 post url's

----------

## J.I.N.X.

http://i.imgur.com/coYjrsth.jpg

http://bpaste.net/show/151305

http://bpaste.net/show/151310

http://bpaste.net/show/151311

http://bpaste.net/show/151312

http://bpaste.net/show/151315

http://bpaste.net/show/151316

----------

## DONAHUE

The .config is new, the vmlinuz in /boot is not: 

boot cd, mount the gentoo partitions, enter the chroot, nominally:

```

mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/gentoo 

mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/gentoo/boot 

mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc 

mount --rbind /sys /mnt/gentoo/sys 

mount --rbind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev 

chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash 

source /etc/profile 

export PS1="(chroot) $PS1"

cd /usr/src/linux

make && make modules_install && make install

emerge wireless-tools iw iproute2

nano /boot/grub/grub.cfg  
```

change the lines that contain *Quote:*   

> linux	/vmlinuz-3.10.17-gentoo root=/dev/sda3 ro

  to  *Quote:*   

> linux	/vmlinuz-3.10.17-gentoo rootfstype=ext4 root=/dev/sda3 ro

 

```

exit

cd

umount -l /mnt/gentoo/dev{/shm,/pts,}

umount -l /mnt/gentoo{/boot,/proc,}

reboot
```

 reboot to the installed gentoo on the hard drive, run 

```
echo "test phrase" > test.file

cat test.file
```

 to check for ability to write

----------

## J.I.N.X.

Still write protected... Could this be it?

http://i.imgur.com/b1l4z17h.jpg

----------

## DONAHUE

looks wrong, i hate grub2 and have been avoiding it, I would think root=(hd0,msdos1) to be right

it is possible that you made a kernel and ran grub-mkconfig at some time with /boot partition not mounted in which case it would be installed in the /boot directory on /dev/sda3 if grub-mkconfig was run in that configuration and not rerun after subsequent kernels were installed the kernel on /dev/sda3 would be the one being booted, not the new one on /dev/sda1. 

boot the cd, 

```
mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/gentoo

ls -l /mnt/gentoo/boot
```

 empty?, if not empty 

```
ls -l /mnt/gentoo/boot/grub
```

empty?

insmod ext2 is supposed to cover for ext3/4

----------

## J.I.N.X.

http://i.imgur.com/Bka0Wmkh.jpg

Is that bad?

----------

## DONAHUE

in that it at least partially confirms the theory, it is good.

boot the cd, run 

```
mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/gentoo

rm -rf /mnt/gentoo/boot #ensure no typos, dangerous command

mkdir /mnt/gentoo/boot

mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/gentoo/boot

mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc

mount --rbind /sys /mnt/gentoo/sys

mount --rbind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev

chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

source /etc/profile

export PS1="(chroot) $PS1"

emerge  sys-boot/grub:2

grub2-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg

grub2-install /dev/sda

exit

cd

umount -l /mnt/gentoo/dev{/shm,/pts,}

umount -l /mnt/gentoo{/boot,/proc,}

reboot
```

 reboot to the installed gentoo on the hard drive. when up check for read write

----------

## J.I.N.X.

Nope, still read only.. I'm beginning to think I shouldn't just reinstall.

----------

## DONAHUE

hard drive booted, 

```
uname -a
```

what date time is shown?

----------

## J.I.N.X.

http://i.imgur.com/JxnocTPh.jpg

What dose this have to do with anything?

----------

## DONAHUE

confirms the new kernel is booted

in the hard drive system are

```
ifconfig -a
```

```
ifconfig 
```

 showing interfaces?

----------

## J.I.N.X.

The good news is we got the WiFi and Broadband working, e bad news is we still need to fix the other problem... Just let me make a new thread so others with the same problem can find it.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-7444014.html#7444014

----------

## DONAHUE

WiFi and Broadband working should allow us to operate with wgetpaste directly from the installed gentoo, however most changes will require the chroot.

```
wgetpaste /var/log/dmesg

zgrep -i CONFIG_DEVTMPFS /proc/config.gz | wgetpaste 
```

I'll keep reading here and see if your new topic can bring in a fresh thinker.

```
nano /etc/rc.conf
```

 edit to uncomment  *Quote:*   

> rc_logger="YES"

 

after a reboot 

```
wgetpaste /var/log/rc.log
```

try 

```
mount -o remount,rw /
```

 again

```
mount /dev/sda1 /boot

echo "test phrase" > /boot/test.file

cat /boot/test.file
```

 can you write to the sda1 partition?

----------

## J.I.N.X.

Can't make the temp files needed by wgetpaste.

Remount still fails to fix the problem.

http://i.imgur.com/bP4H0t5h.jpg

Could this be a clue?

----------

## DONAHUE

suggest you run from the installed gentoo:

mount | wgetpaste

fdisk -l | wgetpaste

dmesg | wgetpaste

wgetpaste /etc/fstab

echo "test phrase" > test.file and post the command and response

And then edit your new topic to include:

This is a new install. 

mount shows that my root partition is mounted rw as shown at <appropriate url>

fdisk -l as shown at <appropriate url>

dmesg as shown at <appropriate url>

/etc/fstab as shown at <appropriate url>

echo "test phrase" > test.file or any other write operation produces <echo "test phrase" > test.file and post the response >

mount -o remount,rw / fails producing <post the response>

----------

## J.I.N.X.

For complex reasons I won't be able to use the install disk until tomorrow. But I will change that topic if you think it will help.

Goodnight and thanks for all the help.

Edit: Oh wait... wgetpaste won't work, remember?

----------

## J.I.N.X.

The internet connection in and of its self works, (EI, I can ping Google.) but using wgetpaste makes some temporary files preventing me from using it until we solve the hard drive error.

----------

## DONAHUE

Sorry I had never come to know that wgetpaste had to write to disk.

have you booted the cd and run fsck /dev/sda3 and  fsck /dev/sda1 ?

when you get a chance  boot the cd and 

```
mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/gentoo

wgetpaste /mnt/gentoo/var/log/dmesg
```

 post the url

----------

## J.I.N.X.

I did try mounting /boot but it didn't work, remember? As for the rest I'll do it in the morning, but we really should move this to the new topic so if others have this problem they can find the fix too.

Goodnight.

----------

